
Ash HN: What is your must-read audiobook? - uvu
What is your must-read audiobook?
======
prossercj
A number of great selections from The Great Courses, including:

The Great Ideas of Philosophy [0]

Science Wars: What Scientists Know and How They Know It [1]

The History of the United States [2]

World War II: A Military and Social History [3]

There's also this new translation of The Odyssey [4], which I've just started
but like so far.

[0] [https://www.audible.com/pd/The-Great-Ideas-of-
Philosophy-2nd...](https://www.audible.com/pd/The-Great-Ideas-of-
Philosophy-2nd-Edition-Audiobook/B00DDVSD34)

[1] [https://www.audible.com/pd/Great-Scientific-Ideas-That-
Chang...](https://www.audible.com/pd/Great-Scientific-Ideas-That-Changed-the-
World-Audiobook/B00DGU4CMS)

[2] [https://www.audible.com/pd/The-History-of-the-United-
States-...](https://www.audible.com/pd/The-History-of-the-United-States-2nd-
Edition-Audiobook/B00DIHAN68)

[3] [https://www.audible.com/pd/World-War-II-A-Military-and-
Socia...](https://www.audible.com/pd/World-War-II-A-Military-and-Social-
History-Audiobook/B00DJ8ILIS)

[4] [https://www.audible.com/pd/The-Odyssey-
Audiobook/B07GLN33S8?...](https://www.audible.com/pd/The-Odyssey-
Audiobook/B07GLN33S8?qid=1542814211)

------
xupybd
Dune is the book that got me sold on audiobooks
[https://www.audible.com/pd/Dune-
Audiobook/B002V1OF70](https://www.audible.com/pd/Dune-Audiobook/B002V1OF70)

~~~
freetonik
For me, it was the Hyperion series by Dan Simmons, narrated by excellent
Victor Bevine
[https://www.audible.com/series?asin=B006K1Q0FC](https://www.audible.com/series?asin=B006K1Q0FC)

~~~
xupybd
Thank you, will add that to my list of books to listen to.

------
Bumerang
\- Extreme Ownership, especially if you like military stories (although the
book is about leadership). [0]

\- The Subtle Art of Not Giving a F*ck, a refreshing perspective on life
values. [1]

[0] [https://www.audible.com/pd/Extreme-Ownership-
Audiobook/B015T...](https://www.audible.com/pd/Extreme-Ownership-
Audiobook/B015TVHUA2)

[1] [https://www.audible.com/pd/The-Subtle-Art-of-Not-Giving-
a-F-...](https://www.audible.com/pd/The-Subtle-Art-of-Not-Giving-a-F-ck-
Audiobook/B01I28NFEE)

------
Wowfunhappy
My favorite audiobooks ever are the His Dark Materials trilogy, by far. A
different actor reads each character's dialogue, and the casting is absolutely
_perfect_.

The series is general is really special to me, and the audiobook is the best
way to experience it.

------
cweiss
I know I'm late to the party, but I'm surprised nobody mentioned the
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series - It's a BBC Radio Play, but was my
first exposure to the story, and a fantastic one at that. I also really
enjoyed the Star Wars radio drama.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I know I'm late to the party, but I'm surprised nobody mentioned the
> Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series - It's a BBC Radio Play, but was my
> first exposure to the story,

Also, the world's first exposure. The BBC Radio Play preceded the books (the
first two “phases” preceded the first two books, more specifically.)

------
MrTonyD
Yanis Varoufakis "Adults in the Room" is a book I enjoyed on the plane, but
would probably never read in print format. It describes all the back-room
dealing going on during the Greece economic meltdown. It was very insightful
to see how the PR presented by the EU and Germany was so different from their
real goals (protecting the banks and the rich from any losses - even if all
their populations had to pay on bad loans that were structured to fail.)

------
lscore720
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil - a creative and compelling deviation
from typical true crime storytelling.

The author and the narrator do a brilliant job at really transporting you into
Savannah, Georgia (I'm not even a fan of the city, but I nevertheless was
totally consumed by the fascinating characters, society, and atmosphere).

------
catacombs
American War by Omar El-Akkad, read by Dion Graham. Not many characters but a
riveting story about a plausible second American Civil War.

The Power of the Dog and The Cartel by Don Winslow, read by Rob Porter. A must
read just for the vast characters Porter plays, many of whom are Hispanic. An
amazing feat that tells a riveting story.

------
ghtet
I only listen to fiction when it comes to audiobooks. That said, I really like
Clive Barker stuff who I discovered relatively recently. In particular, I like
"Books Of Blood" [0].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8x7Iee3m0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8x7Iee3m0A)

------
redhale
Jurassic Park got me into audio books. Incredible book, fantastic narration by
Scott Brick.

------
mattnumbe
Gods in America is done really well. I also enjoyed listening to the Game of
Thrones series on the way to and from work every morning for like 8 months.
Gave me something to look forward to in the morning.

------
Benjmhart
The Areas of My Expertise - John Hodgeman.

Sold me on the format and is more like a 7 hour stand-up comedy special than a
book per se. Also features Paul Rudd.

------
Immortalin
Shameless plug if you want to convert a ebook to an audiobook:
[https://auditus.cc](https://auditus.cc)

------
asidiali
Seven Brief Lessons on Physics, written and narrated by Carlo Rovelli

------
systemshutdown
The Billion Dollar Spy by David E. Hoffman.

------
zeuslawyer
Ray Dalio's principles, for 2018.

------
cvaidya1986
Mastery by Robert Greene

------
thetricia
I usually listen to them but anyways (I had to, sorry!!) - I really enjoyed
Disrupted: My Misadventure in the Start-Up Bubble. It's a very cynical take on
the startup culture, which usually isn't something I'm into, but the author
really did a good job at keeping it fun (he was one of the valleywag people)
and has enough experience from the inside that there's actually plenty of
subtle insights.

